# all hail lazersteve



## chickenhawk (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been trying to find video of the rinsing prosess, but I'm a little computer chalenged will someone please point me in the right direction ? While I'm on the subject I have to thank lazersteve for the youtube vids. After watching a few I had to try my luck and I'm glad ai did. I've almost recovered enough gold to buy an 84ci Harley Davidson. Thanx again


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 26, 2012)

Just follow the instructions:
http://www.goldrecovery.us/

Phil


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 27, 2012)

If you are talking about rinsing and washing the gold powder a link to the written form can be found in the Guided Tour -> Reactions List.

If you want a video of the process check out my latest DVD : Testing and Refining Karat Scrap available at my webstore (link below).

Steve


----------



## Dravin (May 16, 2012)

hey there lazersteve, quick question where is your original posting on the nitric acid recipe?
100ml h2o
175gr nano3
56 sulfuric


----------



## lazersteve (May 16, 2012)

You can find it in the Guided Tour--> Reaction List--> Cold Nitric Acid Recipe

Steve


----------



## trashmaster (May 22, 2012)

Hi Chickenhawk... 

Don't count your values untill you do all of the washes,,,;;

Been there and done that ;;;;;



Trashmasters ( paul)


----------



## chickenhawk (Jun 4, 2012)

So i've noticed. Good advise though, thanx. Maybe i'll go for an 883 instead.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2013)

I am new to this. I am trying fingers on computer boards. I think I started with too much AR initially, and now the gold won't drop because I'm having trouble getting rid of the excess nitric...I have Hokes book, and am using it as a guide but still having trouble. For one, the urea I got was in rose fertilizer. I didn't add water to it before adding it to the AR to increase pH. Is that ok? Like I said I don't think I got the nitric out cause the SMB isn't dropping the gold.
Also. After I get it evaporated out (hokes) can I use this other stuff I got instead of the SMB? It's called Stump remover. I assume that means stump out. And if so, do I add water to it before putting it in the AR solution? 

Also trying another way that someone had on Internet. Took fingers. Added equal parts HCl and Hydrogen peroxide. Gold all came off easily. Do I now get that gold and put it in AR like I was just starting since the gold hasn't gone into solution yet? I do the same steps right?


----------



## kkmonte (Jul 12, 2013)

Jill said:


> I am new to this. I am trying fingers on computer boards. I think I started with too much AR initially, and now the gold won't drop because I'm having trouble getting rid of the excess nitric...I have Hokes book, and am using it as a guide but still having trouble. For one, the urea I got was in rose fertilizer. I didn't add water to it before adding it to the AR to increase pH. Is that ok? Like I said I don't think I got the nitric out cause the SMB isn't dropping the gold.
> Also. After I get it evaporated out (hokes) can I use this other stuff I got instead of the SMB? It's called Stump remover. I assume that means stump out. And if so, do I add water to it before putting it in the AR solution?
> 
> Also trying another way that someone had on Internet. Took fingers. Added equal parts HCl and Hydrogen peroxide. Gold all came off easily. Do I now get that gold and put it in AR like I was just starting since the gold hasn't gone into solution yet? I do the same steps right?



Hi Jill, Wow, where to start. I think you need to do a lot more reading on this forum and of hokes before you do anything else. But past that, my advise would be to put the AR/nitric away for now. If you are just processing fingers, you should be using the AP (acid peroxide) method which you said you did in the second part of your post (incorrectly though, you don't want equal parts of HCl and H202 or else you'll dissolve gold. You should start with 2 parts HCl and 1 part peroxide (3%) to get the re-action going. Once the solution turns emerald green, you can just use an aquarium bubbler and bubble oxygen into the solution and not add any more peroxide. You can re-use this solution for a long time as long as you keep it clean (don't put other metals in it other then copper) and just re-use this for fingers.

You want to use Bonide brand stump out, (you need Sodium Metabisulfite, that is what SMB is), not Sodium Metabisulfate. (notice the ate at the end).

Also put the urea away, the general opinion on this forum is that urea should be used on your lawn and plants, not in refining. You will want to rid the excess nitric some other way (either evaporation or adding gold, etc.).

I didn't list all the steps for each part, but just a little bit of info so you can know what you should be looking for on the forum. And of course, above all else, safety is the number one concern for yourself and others.

Ken


----------

